# High Odds, Value?! Maths geniuses



## Makasim Veretenko (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi,

I noticed there are a few bookies start offering many additional markets and i believe there is a value for some of the selections.  lets take as example this match- France» GFC Ajaccio - Clermont

WH 1x2 - 2.45 3.00 3.10
 WH  TG +2.5 2.35 1.57

The selection i am interested in is Clermont to score first & GFC Ajaccio to win  the match. `Odds for the selections were offered around 17!!! There are obviously 4 more outcomes but price for this selections looks way too big. FYI margin  for the market around 112-113 %

According my calculations , which are : Clermont to score first @ 2.35-2.4 x GFC Ajaccio to win 0-1 @ 3.5 x 1.5 goals = 12,6
 Am I missing anything in my calculations ?  Anyone can back up the reason why the price should be that big?

Thanks for your input.


----------

